
What Happens When Doctors Only Take Cash - kyleblarson
http://reason.com/blog/2017/01/27/what-happens-when-doctors-only-take-cash
======
woodandsteel
Interesting article. Seems that many standard operations cost half as much
under this model.

The problem is that with medical problems you often don't have time to shop
around, and if things go bad, you need a whole bundle.

I think there is no way of getting around insurance, with the single payer
model demonstrably being best. We seem to have a system that is half-way
between private and single payer, with inefficiencies that nether pure model
has.

It does have the great advantage, however, of maximizing health industry
corporate profits, and that in turn leads to lots of campaign contributions.

~~~
foxyv
I think as usual there needs to be a compromise. Insurance for catastrophic
stuff like ER visits and chronic illness. Then pay cash for routine stuff like
doctor's visits and prescriptions. For the indigent we can set up publicly
funded HSAs and catastrophic coverage.

This way the medical profession will not have to deal with the insurance
companies nearly so much. In addition this will increase competition between
generic drug manufacturers since they will be dealing with millions of
customers rather than a couple hundred insurance companies.

Although I do admit I love my HMO. If I didn't have access to quality health
insurance through my employer I would definitely follow the plan above.

------
sharemywin
Why not some kind of finance industry for some medical procedures. You could
embed some kind of life/disability insurance in the financing to cover certain
issues.

